# Dell XPS cannot detect any wireless networks



## RCohen (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

I own a Dell XPS M1330 with Windows Vista Home Premium. My problem is that I cannot connect to a wireless network because it will not detect any at all. This problem has been going on for about a week now. 

I simply go to Start/Connect to and then refresh and there are no networks. I know there are tons of networks in my apt. bldg. Even my GF can use other networks when she is here using her Dell. 

I know the Wifi is turned on as the blue light is on. Also I have checked for malware and found nothing. I've restarted a dozen times w/ no luck. When I go to Start/Control Panel/Network and Internet/Dell Wireless WLAN CARD/Site Monitor you can see all the networks available w/ stron signals. I'm not sure what else I can do.

I've read on some blogs about changing my frequency...but I'm not sure what that is or even how to do it. 

Thanks much for any help.

Rob


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello and welcome to TSF!

Are you trying to connect to your own wireless network? Does your Apartment provides a Secured or Unsecured Wi-Fi connection?


----------



## RCohen (Jan 28, 2010)

I am trying to connect to any network including my own. My Dell will not detect any wireless networks though even though you can detect them on other computers.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

Can you pls. plug your computer directly to the Modem or the Router to test the connection?

Also, pls. take some time reading our Forum Rules, regarding connecting to another wireless network=> http://www.techsupportforum.com/rules.php

We'll be glad to assist you in your own wireless network issue.


----------



## RCohen (Jan 28, 2010)

Yes, I can connect to the internet when pluggin from modem to router to my Dell Laptop. 
The issue is not connecting to my wireless network as much as it is detecting wireless networks.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Alright, here are things that you may try, in this order, you may stop once you can wireless connect to the Internet.

Try removing all wireless profiles stored in your computer and re-connect to your home wireless network, make sure that you have the correct encryption needed if your wireless is secured.

Here's a guide=> Click on Start select Control Panel. Select the Network and Internet option and then click the Network and Sharing Center. In the tasks on the left click Manage Wireless Networks. Click your network name in the list, then right-click and select Remove Network. This will clear out the profile. Then go back to the Network and Sharing Center and click Connect to a network and reconnect to your network.


You may change the Security from a WEP to WPA or WPA to WEP. or if the Security didn't work, try Removing it and see if you're able to get a solid wireless connection, then you may put the Security back.

Please update with results.


----------



## RCohen (Jan 28, 2010)

Ok. When I go to the last step "connect to a network" I get a pop up screen but there are no networks there. I hit refresh and nothing. That is the problem. I cannot detect any wireless networks at all.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Are you using any third party Wireless connection manager software from Dell? How did you use to wireless connect prior to this issue?

Another thing that I'd like you to check:
Click on Start, right click My Computer => Properties => Hardware tab => Device Manager => find your Network Adapters and expand it. Do you see your Wireless Adapter here, any ! or ? symbols?


----------



## RCohen (Jan 28, 2010)

I see my Dell Wireless 1395 WLAN Mini-Card. No ! ? symbols. I was never any 3rd party software.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

One thing that we need to find out if your Wireless card is bad is to uninstall and re-install the Driver. Go back to Device Manager, right click on the wireless one choose uninstall. To re-install right click on any Device and choose Scan for any Hardware changes and should try to install the driver for you. I would have the DRIVER for your wireless card ready just in case or for Dell Computers, it is located in the Local Disk 'C' in Drivers folder.


----------



## RCohen (Jan 28, 2010)

I uninstalled and installed the driver. Still I can't detect networks.


----------



## RCohen (Jan 28, 2010)

I restarted too btw


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Any nearby friend or family member that you can borrow a USB wireless ethernet adapter and install it in your computer? I'd give this a try.
Your current wireless card might be bad.


----------



## RCohen (Jan 28, 2010)

No not really. Is this a driver? Can I find it online and install it?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

No, it's the actual Wireless ethernet adapter or another Wireless card to replace your existing one the Dell Wireless 1395 WLAN Mini-Card . I think that there's something wrong with your Dell Card.


----------

